
Ask HN: How do you organize your notes? - eysquared
I work as a Senior Developer at a large tech comapny across many different projects. I have also recent started the transition to an SDM role. One thing I&#x27;m finding is that I have reached my capacity for remembering all the different items I need to follow up on, tasks that need to get done, notes from 1:1s, and long running project ideas&#x2F;growth ideas.<p>I&#x27;ve started taking more notes, but without a good system for organization I am not getting much value out of them.<p>I&#x27;d be curious to hear what works for the rest of you. Specifically:
- What tools have you found useful for note taking (I bounce between vimwiki and OneNote)?
- How do you organize? By project? Tasks? 
- How do you structure the notes? Do you have a template?
- How do you deal with &quot;scratchpad&quot; style notes? Do you ever come back to them? 
- How often do you revisit your notes?<p>Any other general good note taking practices or methodologies that you have found success with would be helpful.
======
PaulHoule
I used to use OneNote. When I found out that I could only export from the
OneNote web site, I quit.

My current answer is not for everybody, but I write notes in ReStructuredText
on GitHub and write my own scripts for analyzing them. An important thing is
that I put notes in the same collection for search along with other kinds of
documents.

~~~
fxfan
What are you looking to export?

~~~
PaulHoule
the whole book as a ZIP.

I like the ZIP export format, I don't like not being able to get it without
logging into the cloud.

------
fxfan
\- OneNote hands down beats everything else for me.

Foe scratchpad I use the unfiled notes section. This is where all the shares
go by default. I do wish they would bring some kind of hash-tagging.

------
rman666
I too recently switched to Microsoft OneNote. I use it on Windows 10, my
Macintosh, and my iPhone ... all work really nicely together.

